# Glue Up Question



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to glue 8/4 X 24" X 7" hickory to 4/4 X 24" X 7" walnut face to face. Are there any issues I should be aware of? I'm not sure if the expansion rates of the two woods will cause issues over time. Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If the hickory is absolutely dry, it should work.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Gluing wide faces, you may be better off if both pieces are cut the same. Quarter sawn or plain sawn or whatever. That way each piece will be moving at a similar rate.


----------



## JerryLH (Oct 23, 2014)

The hickory is dry and they are both cut the same - Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it. I 'thought' it would be ok - but my thought is, when in doubt, dig deeper, check with the experts. The finished piece of wood is to be used as the outside surface of the vise(s) I'm installing on the workbench I've been making for my son.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jerry , it looks like you have a very lucky sonn to get that bench.


----------

